# SuperRay Pouches



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I think KX4SAM sent me one of these guys with some Slingmail a little while back. Got to taking a look at it last night and it looks like a pretty nice pouch so I clamped a piece of ammo in there and let it mould overnight. Looking at forum history I can see that these were made by a member named SuperRay. Would someone be kind enough to tell me a bit about the man and whether he still makes these great pouches? 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Rayshot is a member of the forum. You can send him a PM. Great pouches.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

I have many different super
sure pouches from Ray, love all of them.
ukj


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Thank you kindly guys. I will reach out. I was hoping he hadn't passed away or something because I couldn't find a recent post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Rayshot is a member of the forum. You can send him a PM. Great pouches.


Rayshot. Ok I was looking under the wrong name. Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Rayshot is a fine upstanding member of the community . The pouches are great ! Pm him to order some . Rayshot - Viewing Profile - Slingshot Forum

Pouches: Supersure Pouches, Magnetic And Non Magnetic - Site Vendor's Forum - Slingshot Forum


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

treefork said:


> Rayshot is a fine upstanding member of the community . The pouches are great ! Pm him to order some .


Will do! Thank you kindly for the character reference as well. I'm trying to learn a bit about not only slingshots, but the people here as well. After all, it's the people that make this thing happen!
Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

You know I just read my last response and I can see how that could be seen as a bit of brown nosing. I just want to let everyone know that's definitely not the case. I'm just new, and probably a bit over excited about this whole thing. I tend to get that way when first starting something. Being new though I realize I don't know everyone the way you long standing guys do, so I'm trying to catch up a bit.

I'll try to put the whole thing into perspective possibly:

I've only been shooting slingshots for two months, but it's been the best thing that's happened in my life in about ten years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I just got some from him, he makes great pouches, in fact I think they are the best pouches that I've ever used.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

In addition to making fine pouches, Rayshot has won a number of tournaments and finishes high in those he doesn't win. His modification to the (I think it was then FlippinOut) Axiom and Maxim slingshots became the Simple-Shot Champ line-up. He makes and sells (occasionally at least) custom versions that are shootable art and collector's items.

He is an intense competitor. But also the kind of guy who will take the time to re-band the slingshot of a nervous newby at a tournament. Also the kind of guy that will pitch in to help score, set up or clean up at a tournament.

All around nice guy. He may not drink, smoke or chew nor kiss girls that do - but I'm guessing now.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

KawKan said:


> In addition to making fine pouches, Rayshot has won a number of tournaments and finishes high in those he doesn't win. His modification to the (I think it was then FlippinOut) Axiom and Maxim slingshots became the Simple-Shot Champ line-up. He makes and sells (occasionally at least) custom versions that are shootable art and collector's items.
> He is an intense competitor. But also the kind of guy who will take the time to re-band the slingshot of a nervous newby at a tournament. Also the kind of guy that will pitch in to help score, set up or clean up at a tournament.
> All around nice guy. He may not drink, smoke or chew nor kiss girls that do - but I'm guessing now.


No kidding? The Champ lineup? That's pretty cool. Sounds like a stand up guy. This pouch is something else too, I'll definitely have to reach out and see if I can get them in different sizes. Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Sandstorm said:


> You know I just read my last response and I can see how that could be seen as a bit of brown nosing. I just want to let everyone know that's definitely not the case. I'm just new, and probably a bit over excited about this whole thing. I tend to get that way when first starting something. Being new though I realize I don't know everyone the way you long standing guys do, so I'm trying to catch up a bit.
> 
> I'll try to put the whole thing into perspective possibly:
> 
> ...


Haha! Your good man! As far as I know we don't keep a scorecard for our postings around here. If we did I would easily being in the Top 10 for erratic sling behavior. The one thing that everyone does remember is the person that shows up to gain this outstanding education then wanders off to start their own Forum. :screwy:


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Sandstorm said:
> 
> 
> > You know I just read my last response and I can see how that could be seen as a bit of brown nosing. I just want to let everyone know that's definitely not the case. I'm just new, and probably a bit over excited about this whole thing. I tend to get that way when first starting something. Being new though I realize I don't know everyone the way you long standing guys do, so I'm trying to catch up a bit.
> ...


Haha well thanks Mo, I appreciate that. I certainly won't be wandering off anywhere, I dislike social media in general, this is actually the only platform I use other than YouTube. And yeah to me, the idea of running your own forum is somewhat reminiscent of getting that great job in management that you always wanted then realizing it sucks and that you were happier as the janitor and ironically dealt with less . .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

'SuperRay' is a super guy. The pouches are super too. By the way I use mine with the blue against my fingers, not that it matters.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> 'SuperRay' is a super guy. The pouches are super too. By the way I use mine with the blue against my fingers, not that it matters.


Lol yeah I screwed up his name but at least in a positive way . Oh, blue against your fingers, I'll have to try that and see how it feels. Fortunately I can just mould it the other way easily.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Oh, you know it’s kind of funny, I didn’t actually know that Rayshot is who he is until about 20 minutes ago while watching a YouTube video. I guess one of the both curses and blessings of not knowing the slingshot world.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Which I take it you guys were all aware of and had a good laugh about 😉😊


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i only forund out about a year ago,lol


----------

